# wie kann ich versteckte ordner wieder sichtar machen?



## Daniel29 (4. Mai 2006)

hallo,
dummerweise habe ich gerade den ordner dokumente und einstellungen, eine ebene unter C: als versteckte datei ausgewiesen. wie kann ich es machen, dass er wieder angezeigt wird? kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## DonMarkeZ (4. Mai 2006)

Hi,
du musst dann einfach über Extras->Ordneroptionen in das Register Ansicht wechseln und dort "Alle Dateien und Ordner anzeigen" markieren. Damit sollte dein Problem eigentlich gelöst sein ^^
Gruss


----------



## Daniel29 (5. Mai 2006)

Danke, guter Tipp;-] 
Sag mal iss zwar hier ein bisschen off topic aber, kennst du zufällig ein gutes Buch zu Windows XP?


----------



## DonMarkeZ (5. Mai 2006)

Hi,
leider weiß ich kein gutes Buch da ich selber noch nie eines von Windows besessen habe. Guck doch am besten mal bei amazon oder bei , da findest du mit sicherheit etwas was dir gefällt 
P.S. ebay wäre auch eine gute Anlaufstelle.
Gruss


----------

